# need HELP to plan for Installation of aftermarket headunit on TT /w bose



## azncandyman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,
I searched everywhere and I only found a few posts regarding this.
I am trying to install an aftermarket headunit onto my 02 TT quattro coupe with Bose concert radio. I noticed that you are the only one with answers on this forum regarding this. So in order for me to use the stock amp with a new headunit:
1) I need to get a Metra 70_1787. 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shopsite_...7.html]http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 
2) I need a ground loop isolator. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...999030]http://www.newegg.com/Product/...99030 
3) Need any adapters for the radio antenna?
Once I get those two things and hook it up to the new headunit everything should work right?
Regards,




_Modified by azncandyman at 11:52 PM 7-19-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

yes , you need the faceplate adapter and the antenna adapter , I'm not sure about the ground loop isolator, I think you only need them if you are replacing the amp and keeping the headunit.
here is some info for you .
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 6:29 AM 7/20/2008_


----------



## nycevw (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: need HELP to plan for Installation of aftermarket headunit on TT /w bose (azncandyman)*

Check out this link:
http://public.fotki.com/martt/audi_tt/mods/radio/


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

I just replaced the headunit in my 2002 TT 180 Quattro w/ Bose and I ran into a lot of trouble...
I bought the headunit (Alpine CDA-9885) from crutchfield and it came with (what they claimed was) everything I needed to install it. I had the Metra 70-1787, an antenna adapter, a scoshe (sp?) faceplate adapter, OEM DIN removal tools and instructions. I purchased a ground loop isolator from RadioShack to go along with everything else and I thought I was set. Well, removal of the factory Concert II cd player was no trouble at all, it was installing the new headunit that was the tough part... The Metra 70-1787 is apparently designed to work perfectly with all OEM Concert I units but not with the Concert II units. The speaker/RCA connections for the amp were fine, but the power, ground, illumination and ignition part of the harness was way off... The Concert II radio uses different leads for switched power and what not which made the install very difficult. In the end I used the OEM 12v+ and Ground wire from the radio wiring harness and ran my own switched 12v (to terminal 75x under the dash) and ignored the Illumination wire. The headunit works great now, but does not dim when I turn the headlights on. On top of the wiring trouble the cheap plastic faceplate adapter Crutchfield included did not fit my car at all... I would just leave it alone since it doesn't look that bad and I have the fold down cover to hide the headunit with if I want, but with me being OCD I bit the bullet and ordered a black Aluminum one from OSIR and am waiting on it to arrive. 
Anyway, if your car has a Concert I headunit (cassette deck) then the install should go flawlessly, if it has the Concert II headunit (cd player) then you will probably run into most of the problems I did.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTurboTT* »_I just replaced the headunit in my 2002 TT 180 Quattro w/ Bose and I ran into a lot of trouble...
I bought the headunit (Alpine CDA-9885) from crutchfield and it came with (what they claimed was) everything I needed to install it. I had the Metra 70-1787, an antenna adapter, a scoshe (sp?) faceplate adapter, OEM DIN removal tools and instructions. I purchased a ground loop isolator from RadioShack to go along with everything else and I thought I was set. Well, removal of the factory Concert II cd player was no trouble at all, it was installing the new headunit that was the tough part... The Metra 70-1787 is apparently designed to work perfectly with all OEM Concert I units but not with the Concert II units. The speaker/RCA connections for the amp were fine, but the power, ground, illumination and ignition part of the harness was way off... The Concert II radio uses different leads for switched power and what not which made the install very difficult. In the end I used the OEM 12v+ and Ground wire from the radio wiring harness and ran my own switched 12v (to terminal 75x under the dash) and ignored the Illumination wire. The headunit works great now, but does not dim when I turn the headlights on. On top of the wiring trouble the cheap plastic faceplate adapter Crutchfield included did not fit my car at all... I would just leave it alone since it doesn't look that bad and I have the fold down cover to hide the headunit with if I want, but with me being OCD I bit the bullet and ordered a black Aluminum one from OSIR and am waiting on it to arrive. 
Anyway, if your car has a Concert I headunit (cassette deck) then the install should go flawlessly, if it has the Concert II headunit (cd player) then you will probably run into most of the problems I did. 

Many used the Metra 70-1787 , you either got a bad cable or something really weird happened . Do you have a Bose amplifier?


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
Many used the Metra 70-1787 , you either got a bad cable or something really weird happened . Do you have a Bose amplifier?

Yep I have the complete Bose system including amplifier and I just figured out what the problem was. There were no bad cables or anything weird about it. Read the following paragraph from the article linked above:

_Quote »_
With all parts in place and the interior disassembled, it was time to connect the head unit. *One stumbling block was finding switched power and illumination for the Kenwood head unit – since those functions on the TT’s equipped with the Concert II head unit are controlled by the can-bus system and are not part of the power harness like they are on earlier models.* We routed a switched power line to the fuse block and wire tapped the illumination line to the light dimmer switch. We used Fuse #27, which is not used on the coupe for the switched power and simply plugged a flat connector into the fuse slot. We also had to connect the powered antenna lead to the antenna power line from the head unit as well as the amplifier power-on line to the BOSE harness.




_Modified by 20vTurboTT at 7:23 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

humm, interesting, I thought CAN bus cars were 2003 and newer , my 2002 A4 is not CAN bus equipped .


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_humm, interesting, I thought CAN bus cars were 2003 and newer , my 2002 A4 is not CAN bus equipped . 

Haha tell me about it, I was so confused








But yeah, if the OP follows the two guides posted in this thread he shouldn't have any trouble at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
As for me, I get to prepare the car for installation of Sirius and two 10" subs


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

Easiest solution.... buy from crutchfield. 
They have competitive prices, & best off they have great customer service. 
If you buy a deck from them they will include EVERYTHING you need to make it work right (face plate adapter, antenna adapter, harness adapter)... everything... at no extra charge. 
I got mine from them and the install was a peice of cake... aside from needing ground isolaters.. but they shipped these to me right away free of charge.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_Easiest solution.... buy from crutchfield. 
They have competitive prices, & best off they have great customer service. 
If you buy a deck from them they will include EVERYTHING you need to make it work right (face plate adapter, antenna adapter, harness adapter)... everything... at no extra charge. 
I got mine from them and the install was a peice of cake... aside from needing ground isolaters.. but they shipped these to me right away free of charge. 

yes, but read some posts above yours , if the TT is 2002 and newer there is a CAN BUS issue that Crutchfield is not aware of .


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
yes, but read some posts above yours , if the TT is 2002 and newer there is a CAN BUS issue that Crutchfield is not aware of . 

oh damn I fail post reading


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
oh damn I fail post reading









Epic post reading fail ... lol


----------



## mister-j (Apr 20, 2016)

*Radio Hookup Confusion*

I bought the metra wiring harness but it doesn't appear the speaker wires are part of the metra harness. How do I connect the speaker wires to the new head unit?


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone reading this if you go aftermarket HU, just bite the bullet and replace the factory amp and door speakers.

In between needing the ground loop isolators and the age if the factory speakers and quality and way the factory amp is wired its very disappointing sound quality.

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------

